# craigslist ad for colombian



## roastedspleen (Jan 31, 2012)

i saw this ad and im kind of interested in it as getting a tegu was my original plan but i never got one. it says its a subadult but what do you guys think? http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/pet/2819606807.html


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 31, 2012)

_Looks fine to me, nice and plum tail base but not the greatest pics so I would reguest better pics. If it's not too far away go check it out._


----------



## james.w (Jan 31, 2012)

I agree with Bubblz, looks pretty good.


----------



## roastedspleen (Jan 31, 2012)

already replyed to it and im hoping they have the cage for it and are willing to sell it to me


----------



## Diesel (Jan 31, 2012)

Not to be so negative or anything but i think $100 is a little pricey for a Colombian tegu. You could probably find better if you look a little longer and be patient. I got mine that was healthy and super tame for a Colombian with the lights, enclosure, a week of food, and decor for $115. Maybe i just got lucky but i hear they usually sell between $15 and $40. Plus it would be more of an adventure and mean more if you tamed the Colombian yourself. All in all you can't put a price tag on a loved pet so in the end, its what you decide. I know you'd be happy if you got him/her i'm just giving some numbers if they matter at all.  Good luck.


----------



## MadameButterfly (Feb 1, 2012)

Diesel said:


> Not to be so negative or anything but i think $100 is a little pricey for a Colombian tegu. You could probably find better if you look a little longer and be patient. I got mine that was healthy and super tame for a Colombian with the lights, enclosure, a week of food, and decor for $115. Maybe i just got lucky but i hear they usually sell between $15 and $40. Plus it would be more of an adventure and mean more if you tamed the Colombian yourself. All in all you can't put a price tag on a loved pet so in the end, its what you decide. I know you'd be happy if you got him/her i'm just giving some numbers if they matter at all.  Good luck.



You think thats expensive, I live in Ireland so Tegus are hard to come by, I had my enclosure made by my brother in law for free so for my tegu, the heat lamp, the uv light, a weeks worth of food and the substrate it cost me €285 (about $375), the Tegu alone cost me €165 (about $217)


----------



## Diesel (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm not saying its a lot. I'm just saying its a little overpriced for a colombian for the U.S.


----------



## got10 (Feb 1, 2012)

Diesel said:


> I'm not saying its a lot. I'm just saying its a little overpriced for a colombian for the U.S.



A LOT over priced for a Colombian.


----------



## Diesel (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah, i didn't want to hurt anyones feelings for being blunt.


----------



## MadameButterfly (Feb 2, 2012)

Diesel said:


> Yeah, i didn't want to hurt anyones feelings for being blunt.



I don't think anyone was offended hon, personally I was just laughing at how much it cost me compared to you, sure it costs me the equvilant of $15 every 2 weeks just for her food and you could buy a tegu for that in America, thats what I pay just for crickets lol


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 2, 2012)

@Madame,

I'd rather live in Ireland or Scotland, even with what's stated above. Houston is one of the most boring cities in the nation.


----------



## MadameButterfly (Feb 2, 2012)

TeguBuzz said:


> @Madame,
> 
> I'd rather live in Ireland or Scotland, even with what's stated above. Houston is one of the most boring cities in the nation.



Trust me Ireland ain't so intresting either


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Feb 2, 2012)

How much to Colombians typically go for? Kodo was mislabeled as an Argentine and has a base price of $180. Given he was already about two feet long so probably a yearling. The properly labeled Colombian in the tank next door was I think about $80 and was quite a bit smaller than Kodo was at the time.


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 2, 2012)

If it is a tame and healthy Colombian subadult close to full size, it is worth more than $40. How much more depends on what you are willing to pay.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 3, 2012)

_^^^ Something that people consistently fail to realize. There are very few species where babies are worth more than adults. Especially after the time and money being put into taming and raising them. Unless there's something else going on. I don't know if they're members on either of the sites but from the looks of the tegu and the info provided they seem to know what they're doing and take good care of it. can't say the same for quite a few others that we have all seen posted. 

So why should it go for the same price as a hatch ling at a pet store or show, when most of the hard work has already been done. _


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 3, 2012)

Looks nice and healthy. I'd say $100 is a fair price for one of that size, agreed w/ what Bubblz stated above.


----------



## MadameButterfly (Feb 5, 2012)

dragonmetalhead said:


> How much to Colombians typically go for? Kodo was mislabeled as an Argentine and has a base price of $180. Given he was already about two feet long so probably a yearling. The properly labeled Colombian in the tank next door was I think about $80 and was quite a bit smaller than Kodo was at the time.



I don't know about everywhere else but in Ireland a untamed Tegu would cost about €165 euro (about $216), a panther camelion would cost €215 (about $282), an iguana would cost €185 (about $242), snakes cost upwards of €100 to €1,200 depending on the breed, turtles cost at least €300 and thats just to buy the animal, you would be talking at least another €200 on top of that for it's enclosure, lights and bedding and such. You would take a big chunk out of a grand to buy any of them


----------



## Khoilie (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm going to Ireland this summer to visit family, some of which I'll be meeting for the 1st time. Remind me not to do any shopping for my Tegu while I'm there haha


----------



## MadameButterfly (Feb 5, 2012)

Khoilie said:


> I'm going to Ireland this summer to visit family, some of which I'll be meeting for the 1st time. Remind me not to do any shopping for my Tegu while I'm there haha



You wouldn't be able to anyway, I'm pretty sure you can't bring live crickets or dead mice through customs  what part of Ireland? I live in Dublin but I might be moving to Cork soon (Cork is about 150 miles from Dublin)


----------



## Khoilie (Feb 6, 2012)

lol thats actually where I'll be going is Cork, then I'll be flying to Belfast for a few days, then back to Cork... or maybe the other way around? lol i duno my mother has it all planned out for me. i'm just excited to be going finally


----------



## MadameButterfly (Feb 9, 2012)

You'll love both, Cork and Belfast are beautiful Cities and a lot bigger than you'd think, you will have loads to do while you are there, Belfast is great for clothes shopping and Cork is just great for pubs and getting rat arsed lol


----------

